# Over the shell ladder racks



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

What happened to them?? I see that warner only makes the TR-501-S now!?! Man, back when I bought mine (5yrs ago) I had the choice between this one, and the all aluminum one. I picked this one due to the aluminum being almost 300.00 more. Now they don't even offer the one I have:










I know I have other pics.. will keep looking, but here is the deal. I got ran off the road bout 3 weeks ago and my ladder rack saved my truck, hit a tree and took all the force from the impact and kept my truck off the other side of the ditch. It is steel and has rusted over the years in spots. So I go to find out about a new rack, only in aluminum and find that it is no longer offered! :no:

Man am I mad


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Check out Menards, they usually have them on the shelf. I think the name is Renegade...looks similar to the photo. Or you can always check on CL.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks wolf will do! Either that or will be buying some raw stock and making a weekend out of welding up a new one. Not sure what aluminum stock is going for nowadays..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is that your girlfriend riding in back? Got to bungee her down a toss a tarp over her when it rains?:jester:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL nope.. chris I almost wish. That was engine #2. I am on engine #3 now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have trac racks, and love them. Not familiar with those.


----------

